

Using Django Tastypie And Backbone.js To Create RESTful URLs - misiti3780
http://blog.mathandpencil.com/using-django-tastypie-to-create-RESTful-APIs/

======
misiti3780
Author here - just a note the purpose of the article was not to convince users
to use Tastypie over Django's RestFramework - both frameworks work well - I
just use Tastypie because I made the decision before Django's RestFramework
existed.

